# Queensland Invitation - Job Offer



## mutawakelm (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear All
Greeting,

I have received an invitation from Queensland to apply for visa 190 (state nomination), and unfortunately they require me to have a job offer from a registered Queensland employer which I do not have, and it is hard to get within 14 days.

Do you recommend anything that can help in this regard?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Dear All
> Greeting,
> 
> I have received an invitation from Queensland to apply for visa 190 (state nomination), and unfortunately they require me to have a job offer from a registered Queensland employer which I do not have, and it is hard to get within 14 days.
> ...


Is that a mandatory requirement to have a JOB offer for VISA 190? What does the invitation state actually?


----------



## mutawakelm (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Sharma

Invitation has included (Evidence of job) as one of the mandatory documents, and their official website included the following explaination:
* offshore applicants applying under an ICT occupation must show evidence of a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer 

How to get a job offer within 14 days?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Hi Sharma
> 
> Invitation has included (Evidence of job) as one of the mandatory documents, and their official website included the following explaination:
> * offshore applicants applying under an ICT occupation must show evidence of a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer
> ...


Not really sure about this. Lets wait what others have to say.


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Dear All
> Greeting,
> 
> I have received an invitation from Queensland to apply for visa 190 (state nomination), and unfortunately they require me to have a job offer from a registered Queensland employer which I do not have, and it is hard to get within 14 days.
> ...


A little confuse. If you have received invitation you can apply for 190 now. Why they asked job offer after invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Hi Sharma
> 
> Invitation has included (Evidence of job) as one of the mandatory documents, and their official website included the following explaination:
> * offshore applicants applying under an ICT occupation must show evidence of a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer
> ...



QLD expects that only those offshore applicants who already have a confirmed job offer in hand would apply for sponsorship 

They don't expect you to apply at all if you don't have a job offer so the question of getting a job in 14 days does not arise

Cheers


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

mutawakelm said:


> Dear All
> Greeting,
> 
> I have received an invitation from Queensland to apply for visa 190 (state nomination), and unfortunately they require me to have a job offer from a registered Queensland employer which I do not have, and it is hard to get within 14 days.
> ...


Since you got invitation, and I guess you have 30 days to submit all your docs, for job offer you could do

1. Find head hunters of employment agencies in QLD major cities, write to them your interest about getting a job and your situation. Highlight that you already have an invitation and just looking for a job, and you have your rich experience and skills, special professional expertise etc. Then you may call them directly, refer to your email and explain your situation, again highlight your potentials

2. Search in job sites like seek.com.au, there you will have many jobs if not that many. Start applying and there are many posting with contact number. You may calk them directly or leave a message. Again highlight your potentials and explain that you have an ITA already

3. You may get engaged with your friends, relatives and communities. Almost in every city there is communities on Facebook now a days. Get yourself engaged with people and look for a job

4. Search in other forums what others have done. Check with them if they can be any help

5. Immigration agent: you may look for agent, call or write to them about your current situation and ask for if they can help. They will charge you off course, but you might still get a way pass

This is my personal suggestions. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mutawakelm (Aug 18, 2017)

spark53 said:


> Since you got invitation, and I guess you have 30 days to submit all your docs, for job offer you could do
> 
> 1. Find head hunters of employment agencies in QLD major cities, write to them your interest about getting a job and your situation. Highlight that you already have an invitation and just looking for a job, and you have your rich experience and skills, special professional expertise etc. Then you may call them directly, refer to your email and explain your situation, again highlight your potentials
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the comprehensive advise and valuable information.


----------



## minijh (Sep 24, 2018)

mutawakelm said:


> Thanks very much for the comprehensive advise and valuable information.


Hey, I am in the same situation and need to submit the job offer letter. Can you please help by letting us know what did you finally do and were you able to get the job letter from anywhere?

Thanks,
Mini


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Really all you can do is hope you can quickly find a job. I think they expect that people don't submit an EOI for a 190 visa if they don't already have the job offer in hand.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

It's so funny to read this thread. Some people are very clear or genuinely naive, that they interpret job offer as just a paper. But it is a very important condition that you require to have before submitting to state nomination.


----------

